# Which enlarger to keep?



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 7, 2005)

Posted this in the Equipment forum but I suspect it may be better in here so my apologies for dulpicating it! 

I have just bought several boxes of what was described as "photographs" from an auction which I knew to have an enlarger and developing equipment in. After getting it home I notice there are actually 3 enlargers but I don't have the room (or diplomacy for the wife) to keep all of them.

I will mostly be processing 35mm colour negatives/slides _and_ hopefully B&W so that should rule out one of them!

The enlargers are:-

Zenith UPA-5 which I think will only do B&W
Durst F60 with 35mm adapter
And the largest a Paterson PCS 2500 with spare lamp assembly but the control box is missing (RGB Adjusters?)

Any advice regarding which one would be best to keep would be greatly appreciated! :thumbup:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks Doc!  


The Zenith is a cool looking thing almost like an antique!  Comes in it's own suitcase which doubles as the base!

The Paterson is missing it's power supply which I can easily replace but I would like to know whether the 3 coloured lights are supposed to be variable via a control box with dials or if they are just split from the PSU?

The Durst has a drawer for colour filters which I now know doesn't mean a colour filter for colour prints!   Thats the kinda thing you find on these forums!  I was using it last night with some B&W negatives included in the sale and I'm amazed how easy and exciting it all is!  I'm definately hooked now!


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 8, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> The Zenith is a cool looking thing almost like an antique!  Comes in it's own suitcase which doubles as the base!



Sounds like a fire hazard.  Before using anything that looks really old, I'd have it checked out by an electrician.  Rewiring an enlarger to modern safety standards is similar to rewiring a lamp.  Fire in the darkroom = bad!!!  It combines light, heat, dust, and uncontrolled, spraying water all in one.  

Try each of them out, and see which one you like.  



> The Durst has a drawer for colour filters which I now know doesn't mean a colour filter for colour prints!



You can print color with the Durst by stacking CMY filters in the filter drawer.  It's just a pain in the butt compared to a head with dial in filters.

I think the Durst F60 probably has the most potential, but I would second Doc in BC's suggestion to pick up a Beseler 23CII if you ever have the chance.  I have an old 23C, and have worked with 23CIIs, and they are great enlargers, with a million available accessories.  An enlarger is the camera in the darkroom.  Do you shoot with a dusty, old camera that you found in a box?  Well, I  do, but I'm nutty like that.    As cheap as used enlargers are going these days get a good one.


----------

